# Oiling Walnut Kitchen Worktop



## christ22 (18 Jan 2017)

Hi
I am re-oiling a walnut kitchen worktop.

I am using pure Tung oil and applying coats using a lint free cloth, leaving for an hour or two and then using a different cloth to wipe the surface leaving a thin layer or oil to dry over the next few days.

I have applied many coats but the problem is that when it dry's it is patchy and leaves a dull finish.

When the worktop was oiled by the kitchen fitter a few years ago it was left with a shine on the surface.

Could anyone advise on how to reproduce this finish, is the worktop simply soaking up the oil ?

Thank you for any advise you can offer.


----------



## Solicitus (18 Jan 2017)

I was struggling with this recently on beech worktops. Although I was removing the excess oil after applying and then polishing with a clean dry cloth when dry I was being left with a dull and rather rough surface. After reading up on it I then applied a further coat by rubbing the entire surface down with fine wire wool first of all , and then applied the oil with the wire wool. That gave me a very smooth surface, with a lovely lustre. That's just my experience, I'm by no means an expert. There will no doubt be someone suitably qualified along shortly to assist !

Robert


----------



## christ22 (18 Jan 2017)

Thanks for your quick reply, I have tried everything else so I will try this technique. Glad I am not the only one having this issue.


----------



## Nelsun (18 Jan 2017)

I did the 1 coat every day for a week then 1 coat every week for a month and then once a month for a few months (not doing that again!) and it came out very nicely indeed - smooth and with only a mild sheen. This was on oak and, IIRC, I'd apply a coat with a cloth and wipe of excess after 30 minutes then leave to dry. Once dry it was a rub down with 0000 wire wool, dusted off and then the next coat.

Sorry to hear it's patchy. Did you sand the worktop back to remove the previous oil finish? You may just want to live with it if possible... or sand it all back and start again #-o


----------



## Marineboy (19 Jan 2017)

I have walnut worktops, initially as per the recommendation of the company I bought them from I used Danish oil. This was v disappointing, after a couple of weeks dry patches appeared so re-oiled but never able to get a consistent finish which lasted more than a few weeks.

So about 6 months ago I sanded it all off and applied two coats of Osmo top oil, using the method described in another thread by Custard. I am absolutely delighted with this, v easy to apply, leaves a matt finish with an ever-so-slight sheen which shows the grain really nicely. As important, it is extremely durable, liquids are still beading, no dry patches, resists heat well. Can thoroughly recommend this.


----------



## Marineboy (19 Jan 2017)

I have walnut worktops, initially as per the recommendation of the company I bought them from I used Danish oil. This was v disappointing, after a couple of weeks dry patches appeared so re-oiled but never able to get a consistent finish which lasted more than a few weeks.

So about 6 months ago I sanded it all off and applied two coats of Osmo top oil, using the method described in another thread by Custard. I am absolutely delighted with this, v easy to apply, leaves a matt finish with an ever-so-slight sheen which shows the grain really nicely. As important, it is extremely durable, liquids are still beading, no dry patches, resists heat well. Can thoroughly recommend this.


----------



## christ22 (27 Jan 2017)

A big thanks to everyone who gave advice and experiences when oiling walnut kitchen work top.

So once I got over the logic of using 0000 steel wool to take top of tung oil off worktop the day after I had just oiled it I had success.

I followed the once a day, once a week etc. method and am still going with this and the worktop is smooth and shining as it was before I began messing with it.

I did mix the tung oil with white spirit, half and half, and then gradually increase the tung oil concentration with each oiling.

Thanks again


----------



## Nelsun (27 Jan 2017)

Great to hear you're enjoying success. Would love to see a photo once done as never seen tung on walnut.


----------

